# apache + php



## Toasti2000 (20. Januar 2003)

hi ihr!

habe mir grade den php server 1.3.12 installiert und möchte nun auch dass er mir php seiten anzeigt.

wie ich gelesen habe muss ich folgende zeilen in die httpd.conf einfügen:

AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .php4 .php3 .phtml .de .html .htm .xbs 
AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps 
Action application/x-httpd-php "/php/php.exe" 

was ich aber nicht ganz verstehe ist die letzte zeile. muss ich da den pfad angeben wo php installiert ist oder was???

oder wo finde ich ne beschreibung wo ich des nachlesen kann?


bitte helft, ist echt wichtig!!!

greetz,

toast


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (20. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Toasti2000 _
> *den pfad angeben wo php installiert ist oder was???
> *


Ja und Nein =) Imo verweist /php/php.exe auf einen angelegten Alias und dieser verweist auf das Lokale Installationsverzeichnis z.B.

```
ScriptAlias /php/ "D:/php4/"
```
kann aber auch gut sein, das ich das nur so von meinem Apache gewohnt bin 



> _Original geschrieben von Toasti2000 _
> *oder wo finde ich ne beschreibung wo ich des nachlesen kann?
> *


 in der unteren Hälfte oder hier

Noch eine frage: Warum lässt du ".de" von php verarbeiten? Welche Dateien willst du mit "de" Endung anlegen?

Ciao
Andreas


----------



## Toasti2000 (20. Januar 2003)

des ".de" muss eigentlich raus...

so, ich hab also bei mir php da installiert

 -> C:\Apps\PHP\

wie muss ich nun die sachen in die httpd.conf reinschreiben? also die 3 zeilen, wie sehen die jetzt in dem fall aus?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (20. Januar 2003)

Ok probieren wir's mal...

also entweder bindest du php über die php.exe (1) in den Apache ein oder du bindest es als Modul (2) ein...

Ok erst mal (1):  
einfach folgende Zeilen in der httpd-conf eintragen
_
ScriptAlias /php/ "c:/apps/php/" 
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .php3 .php4 
AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps 
Action application/x-httpd-php "/php/php.exe" 
_ 

(2)
angeblich soll diese Installation "besser" sein - ich hab allerdings keinen Unterschied bemerkt - vielleicht mal Cutti  fragen ...
_
LoadModule php4_module c:/apps/php/sapi/php4apache.dll 
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml .php3 
AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps 
_

Jetzt die Datei php.ini-dist nach C:\windows kopieren und dort in php.ini umbenennen. In der Datei noch follgende Werte anpassen: 
_
doc_root = c:\apache\htdocs\ 
extension_dir = c:\apps\php\ 
_
doc_root = der Pfad in die htdocs, jenachdem wo du sie installiert hast... Jetzt sollte es eigentlich funktionieren. Erstelle eine Datei "test.php" mit follgenden Inhalt

```
<?php
phpinfo();
?>
```
und speichere es in /htdocs (oder was immer dein Document_root ist)
Dann restarte den Apache, öffne ein Browserfester und gib als URL
"http://localhost/test.php" ein...

hope it works =)

ciao Andreas


----------



## Toasti2000 (20. Januar 2003)

also ich hab eigentlich alles so wie du gemacht, aber es kommt folgender fehler -> 



> Internal Server Error
> The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
> Please contact the server administrator, toast@nightmare-force.de and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.
> 
> ...



hier nochn pic wenn ich den server starte








ich weiss net was ich falsch mache.

vielleicht weißt du noch weiter, wäre toll!

THX!!!


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (20. Januar 2003)

Hi,

1) das Bild geht nicht  
2) Wie hast du´s gemacht? Wie bei (1) oder wie bei (2) beschrieben?
3) kommt die Fehlermeldung erst wenn du die test.php aufrufen willst, oder sofort wenn du den Apache starten willst?

ciao Andreas

ps: kannst mir das Bild auch via Mail  schicken


----------



## Toasti2000 (21. Januar 2003)

hier is nochmal die adresse vom bild, müsste eigentlich gehen:

http://www.nightmare-force.de/bilder/fehler-apache.jpg

ich habe variante 1 benutzt.

die fehlermeldung kommt wenn ich also über localhost ne php datei aufrufe.

die andere fehlermeldung ist aufm bild zu sehen


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (21. Januar 2003)

Hmm... sorry da kann ich dir auch nicht weiterhelfen... vielleicht hab ich noch einen Geistesblitz, aber im moment fällt mir nix ein.

Wenn du schnell einen Funktionierenden Apache mit PHP brauchst rate ich dir zum WAMP von den Apache Friends - einfach Downloaden - entpacken - fertig... -> Link is laut news heute in einem neuen release erschienen 

ciao and good luck 
Andreas


----------

